
TameJs: A JavaScript Extension for Making Event Programming Easier - duzins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/07/tamejs-a-javascript-extension.php#.TiS8hrz7Tvo.hackernews
======
TeHCrAzY
Why not link to the project page: <http://tamejs.org/>

Edit: This is a dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2776938>, which
does link to the project page.

